# New Pup Question



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

My new pup is 14 weeks old and he is catching on to all his new commands real fast. The one maybe a little to good that is heal because I will take him on walks in the feild and he tends to walk by my side. Should I quit walking with him on a leash? My girlfriend wants to take him for walks around the neighborhood but is afraid that he will always heal when hunting for me so she dosesnt take him. Maybe a dumb question but I would rather be safe than sorry on this . Tried to download some pictures but everytime it said to big of file or something else.


----------



## jeffinwestfargo (May 5, 2007)

Are you trying to teach your 14 week old pup to quarter the field right now, and she won't because she is heeling next to you all the time? If so, that's ok. You shouldn't be training your pup to quarter the field until 20 weeks anyway. Pup is not ready and still young and unsure about straying too far away from you right now. And in a few months when pup becomes a "teenager", you'll be complaining that he/she won't heel and listen to you as she becomes more confident and wants to sniff and explore everything around her.

I have a 7 month old black lab, and I know the "itch" to have her ready for opener weekend, and pheasant opener is just 5 days away, so I am sure you want to get her out there and do great things. But trust me, when I tell you from personal experience that you need to be patient and spend at least the next 6 weeks teaching and conditioning over and over the sit, stay, heel, and come commands. Keep her excited all the while with retrieving, and train her not to be gun shy. But again, don't rush it.

I have spent every day working with my 7 month old since she was 6 weeks, and she has impressed both me and my friends with her retrieving and steadiness out in the field these last couple of weeks. But again, it has taken a lot of time and patience. I know it sucks to hear, but you won't have a hunting dog this year, but if you work with pup year round, you'll be a proud papa next Fall.

Have that girlfriend of yours continue to take your pup on long walks as much as possible, and all the while have her practice the heel command.


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Hay thanks Jeff. I have the next 6 months off work and I have spent everyday with Oliver and I only train about 5-10 min a day a couple of times. My main focus is to keep it fun and when he loses interest, mostly when it comes to retreving it may only be 3 tosses and we are done. He has come leaps and bounds just in two weeks and on stressfull days of socializing with people and other dogs their may be no training for he becomes just to tired. The girlfriend and I work together and he will be a fine dog as he grows up.


----------



## huntcrazy_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Good advise . Keep up the good work!


----------

